# Photos say they've been added to cloud but album and pictures aren't being shown in my library.



## MuddyBill (May 27, 2018)

Hi,

I'm really sorry if this has been asked a load of times. I've just started using Lightroom CC (V1.3) and have been uploading my phots from my computer for the past couple of weeks. It was all going fine until yesterday. the last two albums that I craeted and the pictures within them appeared to upload successfully, but this morning there's no sign of the albums or the pictures in the library. When I try to re-upload the picture, Lightroom tells me that they've already been added and won't let me do it again. On top of this, one of the albums that I created a few days ago and added pictures to, is now showing as empty!

I'm new to Lightroom, so any advice would be really great.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2018)

Do they appear when you select All Photos? Have you tried to filter for them, specifically using the Recently Added filter (immediately below All Photos)? Chances are something went wrong when you added the photos and they've either been added to the wrong album, or no album at all.


----------



## MuddyBill (May 27, 2018)

Hi there.

Thank you! They were all there but, as you said, not in a folder for some reason. I've moved them all albums now and it seems to be working. Phew!!

Thanks again.


----------

